# Great Algae Eater



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Just to let you guys know. I had somewhat of a bad case of thread algae (long hair width strings of green algae) and I just got a "Flying Fox". I don't know the scientific name but it is a type of Siamese algae eater (not to be confused with Chinese Algae Eater) and the first night it ate almost all of the thread algae in my tank.

Best fish ever!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Chinese algae eaters look identical and are a lot of times sold as SAE, unfortunately. Like the op says, they will eat some algae. Too bad they wouldnt last a night in my tanks.


----------

